# quick question about Intake Air Temp Sensor



## wcay (May 28, 2003)

where is it? i see 2 possible locations for it...either on the manifold or right after the air filter...which is it?


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

wcay said:


> *where is it? i see 2 possible locations for it...either on the manifold or right after the air filter...which is it? *


On a J30??? It's in the MAF after the air filter, isn't it? What do you need to know for... is it bad or something?


----------



## wcay (May 28, 2003)

i was wondering cause i saw one of those ebay things where you plug a resistor into it and it supposedly advances your timing to get more hp out of the car...those aren't worth it are they?...also nismo you live in indy? i live in terre haute and have a few questions for ya in regards to my maxima?


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2003)

Not worth it... makes the car run rich.



wcay said:


> *i was wondering cause i saw one of those ebay things where you plug a resistor into it and it supposedly advances your timing to get more hp out of the car...those aren't worth it are they?*


----------



## wcay (May 28, 2003)

ok thats what i thought


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

wcay said:


> *ok thats what i thought *


Yeah, I'm in Indy

If you want to advance your timing, then you can do so with a timing light and a ratchet. It's easy. Just make sure you don't advance it too much, you'll have detonation and ruin the engine for good...


----------



## wcay (May 28, 2003)

will advancing the timing do anything signifcant?


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

wcay said:


> *will advancing the timing do anything signifcant? *


It will give you a little more low-end grunt... hey, it's free hp, right?!


----------



## wcay (May 28, 2003)

will i have to use a different type of gas...cause it calls for 87 and thats what i put in it


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

wcay said:


> *will i have to use a different type of gas...cause it calls for 87 and thats what i put in it *


It would be best

I wouldn't recommend such a low octane anyway, especially if you have any mods or drive it like it's meant to be driven

If all you do is wash it and commute in it then 87 octane is all good, but somehow I doubt you would be posting on here if that was your plan


----------



## wcay (May 28, 2003)

what octane do you reccomend


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

wcay said:


> *what octane do you reccomend *


Well, I don't know where you're located... so I'll just say 91 octane. It's worth the extra pennies at the pump, especially on such an old car. It's better for the car, and the environment... and in the long run will be better for your wallet. I use 92 octane and up... but I'm in Indiana where higher octane gas is pretty cheap and racing fuel is available at 6 out of 10 gas stations.


----------



## wcay (May 28, 2003)

i live in terre haute IN i just put half a tank of 93 in it yesterday...also how far should i get the timing advanced?


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

wcay said:


> *i live in terre haute IN i just put half a tank of 93 in it yesterday...also how far should i get the timing advanced? *


no more than 5 degrees

I knew you live in TH... I just forgot. lol


----------



## wcay (May 28, 2003)

do you personally do work on your car...cause i need some help with my transmission...it it really wierd and i kinda need to find out if its gonna be a really expensive job or something simple


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

wcay said:


> *do you personally do work on your car...cause i need some help with my transmission...it it really wierd and i kinda need to find out if its gonna be a really expensive job or something simple *


yeah, I do the work on my car (except for tires and exhaust). I just rebuilt my 5 speed.


----------



## wcay (May 28, 2003)

do you ever have some free time that i might be able to get ya to test drive my car and tell me what you think?


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

wcay said:


> *do you ever have some free time that i might be able to get ya to test drive my car and tell me what you think? *


sure, just let me know when you're going to be around.

I'll PM you a number that you can use to get ahold of me...


----------

